# Viertel neun vs. viertel nach acht



## Schmizzkazz

Wie sagt ihr zu "8 Uhr 15"?

Hier ist Deutschland zweigeteilt in Viertel-Neun-Sager und Viertel-Nach-Acht-Sager.

Ich bin ein Viertel-Neun-Sager.


----------



## berndf

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die Form _Viertel-Neun_ in Österreich, Bayern (bis auf Bayerisch-Schwaben) und in grossen Teilen der ehemaligen DDR aktiv ist. In welchen Teilen der ehemaligen DDR genau weiss ich nicht, auf jeden Fall aber in Brandenburg. Meine Mutter, die in Ostpreussen geboren ist, sagt, dass man dort früher auch _Viertel-Neun_ sagte.

Ich habe hier diese Karte gefunden. Im Wesentlichen ist es also eine Ost-West- und ausnahmsweise einmal keine Nord-Süd-Unterscheidung. So grob kann man dort eine Linie von der Travemündung zum Arlberg erkennen, wobei Baden als Ausnahme besonders auffällt. Für die Schweiz ist noch anzumerken, dass hier _Viertel ab Achti_ die übliche Form ist.


----------



## Ookami

Ich habe den Ausdruck "Viertel neun" noch nie gehört^^, höchstens mal "Dreiviertel neun" für "8:45 Uhr" (Ich komme aus Westdeutschland [Rheinland-Pfalz]). Bleib lieber bei "Viertel nach acht", dann versteht dich jeder .


----------



## Frank78

8:15 Viertel Neun (Viertel nach Acht wird durchaus akzeptiert)
8:30 Halb Neun
8:45 Dreiviertel Neun (Viertel vor Neun ist ein no-go)

Ich glaube, das gilt für alle neuen Länder, sogar Meck-Pom.


----------



## Hutschi

> Bleib lieber bei "Viertel nach acht", dann versteht dich jeder .


Da zweifle ich. In Gegenden, in denen "Viertel Neun" üblich ist, kann man sich leicht verhören.
Es hängt davon ab, wieviel Störgeräusche noch da sind.
Wenn man es sehr exakt sagen will, dann Acht Uhr und 15 Minuten, Achtuhrfünfzehn.

"Viertel Neun" und "Viertel nach Neun" kann man außerdem leicht missverstehen als Zwanziguhrfünfzehn bzw. Einundzwanziguhrfünfzehn. Sicher ist man nur, wenn man zum Beispiel sagt: Wir treffen uns morgen früh um Viertel Neun/Viertel nach Acht - oder entsprechend "morgen Abend ...".


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Ookami said:


> Bleib lieber bei "Viertel nach acht", dann versteht dich jeder .


 
Jeder, der es gewohnt ist. 

Wer "viertel neun" gewohnt ist, mag diese Version lieber.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Ookami said:


> Bleib lieber bei "Viertel nach acht", dann versteht dich jeder .



Oder man wartet einfach bis halb neun, das ist vielleicht am Sichersten.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Diese unterschiedliche Art, die Uhrzeit anzugeben, ist ein gesamtdeutsches Phänomen.

Bisher habe ich noch kein Prinzip bei der regionalen Verteilung erkennen können.

Oder erkennt ihr eines?


----------



## berndf

Schmizzkazz said:


> Diese unterschiedliche Art, die Uhrzeit anzugeben, ist ein gesamtdeutsches Phänomen.
> 
> Bisher habe ich noch kein Prinzip bei der regionalen Verteilung erkennen können.
> 
> Oder erkennt ihr eines?


 Die regionale Verteilung ist doch ganz eindeutig. Hast Du meinen Beitrag #2 und die dort aufgefürte Karte nicht gelesen?


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Ich weiß, wie die Verteilung in etwa ist.

Ich frage noch den Ursachen dafür.


----------



## berndf

Schmizzkazz said:


> Ich weiß, wie die Verteilung in etwa ist.
> 
> Ich frage noch den Ursachen dafür.


Ah ok, habe Dich dann falsch verstanden. Entschuldige bitte. Grimm geht unter dem Stichwort _vierteil, viertel_ (Bedeutung 16) auf die unterschiedlichen Sprechweisen ein, gibt aber auch keinen Grund für die regionale Differenzierung an.

Die Tatsache, dass _Halb-Neun_ im ganzen deutschen Sprachraum verbreitet ist, deutet m.E. darauf hin, dass die Logik _1/4 9, 1/2 9, 3/4 9, 9_ wohl die ursprüngliche ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Ist die Form "Viertel nach Acht" eine Adaption der englischen Form (ein Anglizismus)? Oder ist sie unabhängig davon entstanden?


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Ja, dieses "viertel vor" und "viertel" nach hat etwas Englisches ....


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ist die Form "Viertel nach Acht" eine Adaption der englischen Form (ein Anglizismus)? Oder ist sie unabhängig davon entstanden?


Glaube ich kaum. Die älteste im Grimm aufgeführte Belegstelle ist aus dem 17. Jahrhundert. Anglizismen waren damals äusserst selten. Die wichtigste Quelle für Lehnausdrücke war damals Französisch und Italienisch und im Nordwesten auch Niederländisch; letzteres durch das Vakuum, das der Niedergang des Niederdeutschen als Standardsprache erzeugte. Das der Kerbereich dieser Sprechweise offenbar der Nordwesten ist, wäre die Hypothese niederländischen Einflusses eventuell interessant. Ich habe aber im Moment keine Anhaltspunkte dafür.


----------



## sokol

Ich möcht nur noch hinzufügen, dass "viertel 9" für 08:15 auch in Österreich nicht überall gültig ist: diese Form herrscht vor allem in Ost- und Süd(ost)-Österreich vor (und wird unter anderem auch von vielen Mainstream-Radiosendern verwendet - was sich dahingehend auswirkt, dass die Form auch ausserhalb des eigentlichen "Kerngebiets" bekannt gemacht worden ist), d. h. Wien, Niederösterreich, Burgenland, Steiermark, Kärnten, wird im restlichen Österreich aber vielfach als "fremd" empfunden.

Im Westen und Nordwesten - Oberösterreich, Salzburg, teilweise Niederösterreich und Steiermark, vielleicht auch Tirol, aber da bin ich überfragt - heisst es im Dialekt "viertel über 8" - bzw. tendieren Sprecher dieser Dialekte, die Dialektform als "viertel nach 8" ins Hochdeutsche zu übersetzen: daher auch Belege für "viertel nach 8" in diesen Regionen.

Der dtv-Atlas Deutsche Sprache (14. Auflage 2004, S. 232) gibt weiter an, dass die Form "viertel nach 8" in Tirol, Südtirol, Vorarlberg, Ober- und Niederbayern sowie im ganzen Inn- und Hausruckviertel und im Oberen Mühlviertel gilt; aus eigener Kenntnis dieses Raums weiss ich aber, dass diese Angabe ganz sicher für das Mühl-, Inn- und Hausruckviertel und zumindest teilweise auch das östliche Niederbayern falsch ist: dort werden wohl eher die Belegspersonen diese "Übersetzung ins Hochdeutsche" (also "viertel über" > "viertel nach") durchgeführt haben, heimisch ist dort "viertel über").

Für die Schweiz gibt der dtv-Atlas - korrekt, wie schon oben von berndf bestätigt - "viertel ab 8" an.
Laut dtv-Atlas ist in Deutschland "viertel 9" (für 08:15, versteht sich) östlich etwa einer Linie Saarbrücken - Pfalz - Main (ohne Frankfurt!) - Weser (incl. Kassel!) - von da in nordöstl. Richtung zur "alten" DDR-Grenze und diese im wesentlichen entlang (d. h., ehemalige DDR fast zur Gänze "viertel 9"). In Bayern soll ausgerechnet Altbayern ein "viertel nach 8"-Gebiet sein (mit nur vereinzelten Belegen von "viertel 9" und "viertel über 8"), was ich, wie schon gesagt, zumindest für den östlichen Grenzstreifen von Niederbayern bezweifle: ich bin der Meinung, da hat sich die Befragungsmethode möglicherweise selbst ein Bein gestellt (d. h., ich vermute Suggestion von "viertel nach 8" durch die Interviewer, lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren ;-).


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Hier eine gute Karte zum Thema:

http://www.norddeutschelernendieuhrzulesen.de/geo/


----------



## alogbe

Frank78 said:


> 8:45 Dreiviertel Neun (*Viertel vor Neun ist ein no-go*)


Stimmt das überall?  Ich habe alle beide schon in der Schule gelernt und bin ziemlich sicher, daß ich dann später bei der Arbeit in Deutschland (Raum Frankfurt a.M.) auch die Form _Viertel vor neun_ hörte.

Das ist allerdings schon viele Jahre her.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe die Form auch schon gehört, weiß aber nicht mehr, von wem. In meiner Gegend (Dresden) wird sie eher selten verwendet.
"Fünfzehn (Minuten) vor Neun" ist aber in meiner Gegend als Alternative gebräuchlich.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

sokol said:


> ich bin der Meinung, da hat sich die Befragungsmethode möglicherweise selbst ein Bein gestellt (d. h., ich vermute Suggestion von "viertel nach 8" durch die Interviewer, lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren ;-).


 

Das halte ich für möglich. Und dass die Befragten dann das angaben, was sie für "korrektes Hochdeutsch" hielten - und nicht das, was sie tatsächlich verwendeten.


----------



## berndf

alogbe said:


> Stimmt das überall? Ich habe alle beide schon in der Schule gelernt und bin ziemlich sicher, daß ich dann später bei der Arbeit in Deutschland (Raum Frankfurt a.M.) auch die Form _Viertel vor neun_ hörte.
> 
> Das ist allerdings schon viele Jahre her.


Frank meinte, in seiner Gegend sei _Viertel vor Neun_ ein "no-go". In anderen Gegenden Deutschlands gibt es das natürlich. Ich kann bestätigen, dass im Raum Frankfurt a.M. _Viertel vor Neun_ üblich ist.


----------



## sokol

berndf said:


> Frank meinte, in seiner Gegend sei _Viertel vor Neun_ ein "no-go". In anderen Gegenden Deutschlands gibt es das natürlich. Ich kann bestätigen, dass im Raum Frankfurt a.M. _Viertel vor Neun_ üblich ist.


Genau darum geht's.  Es handelt sich hier um regionale Unterschiede.

Auch in Österreich ist "viertel vor Neun" einfach nicht üblich; viele Ostösterreicher würden diese Ansage vermutlich sogar missverstehen (nämlich als "viertel Neun = 08:15") (im Westen dagegen würd man "viertel vor Neun" wohl überwiegend korrekt verstehen).

In anderen Regionen (insbes. in Deutschland) ist "viertel vor Neun" aber durchaus üblich, und das ist auch recht gut belegt.


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> Genau darum geht's.  Es handelt sich hier um regionale Unterschiede.
> 
> Auch in Österreich ist "viertel vor Neun" einfach nicht üblich; viele Ostösterreicher würden diese Ansage vermutlich sogar missverstehen (nämlich als "viertel Neun = 08:15") (im Westen dagegen würd man "viertel vor Neun" wohl überwiegend korrekt verstehen).
> 
> In anderen Regionen (insbes. in Deutschland) ist "viertel vor Neun" aber durchaus üblich, und das ist auch recht gut belegt.


Ich weiss, dass Du dies nicht so meintest, aber um einer möglichen missverständlichen Lesart Deines Beitrages vorzubeugen, möchte ich hier noch eins klarstellen: 

Im deutschen Sprachraum ist die Sprechweise 8:15="Viertel nach Acht" und 8:45="Viertel vor Neun" keine regionale Besonderheit, sondern sicherlich die am weitesten verbreitete. In der alten Bundesrepublik (vor der Wiedervereinigung), die alleine etwa 2/3 des deutschen Sprachraumes ausmacht, war diese Sprechweise der Standard und die Sprechweise "Viertel Neun" bzw. "Dreiviertel Neun" galt als "regionale Kuriosität" über die Witze gemacht wurde. Mit der Wiedervereinigung hat sich das Verhältnis etwas geändert, die nordwestdeutsche Sprechweise ist aber wohl immer noch die deutlich häufigere in Deutschland.


----------



## alogbe

Ich weiche jetzt ein bißchen vom eigentlichen Thema ab, aber ich merke etwas Interessantes; in jedem Nachschlagewerk, wo ich diese Ausdrücke gesucht habe, wird _"Viertel"_ groß geschrieben, _"neun"_ dagegen klein.

Auf diesem Forum ist es meistens umgekehrt.


----------



## berndf

Ich schreibe beides gross aber ich glaube Du hast Recht, _*V*iertel vor *n*eun _ist richtig (klick).


----------



## sokol

berndf said:


> Im deutschen Sprachraum ist die Sprechweise 8:15="Viertel nach Acht" und 8:45="Viertel vor Neun" keine regionale Besonderheit, sondern sicherlich die am weitesten verbreitete.



Man soll's nicht glauben, aber ich war mir durchaus _*nicht*_ dessen bewusst, dass "Viertel vor n/Neun" (bin jetzt bezüglich Schreibung auch unsicher ) offenbar die in Deutschland häufigste Variante ist.  Danke für den Hinweis und die Ergänzung!


----------



## Schmizzkazz

berndf said:


> Im deutschen Sprachraum ist die Sprechweise 8:15="Viertel nach Acht" und 8:45="Viertel vor Neun" keine regionale Besonderheit, sondern sicherlich die am weitesten verbreitete. In der alten Bundesrepublik (vor der Wiedervereinigung), die alleine etwa 2/3 des deutschen Sprachraumes ausmacht, war diese Sprechweise der Standard und die Sprechweise "Viertel Neun" bzw. "Dreiviertel Neun" galt als "regionale Kuriosität" über die Witze gemacht wurde. Mit der Wiedervereinigung hat sich das Verhältnis etwas geändert, die nordwestdeutsche Sprechweise ist aber wohl immer noch die deutlich häufigere in Deutschland.


 
Interessant finde ich, dass viele DDR-Bürger nicht wussten, dass man auch in weiten Teilen des Westens "dreiviertel neun" usw sagt, und meinten, sie müssten über diese doofen Wessis lästern, die ihre Sprache nicht verstehen.


----------



## Hutschi

"Viertel vor Neun" passt sich ein in die Reihe (Beispiele):
Acht, Fünf nach Acht, Zehn nach Acht/Fünf vor Viertel Neun, Viertel Neun/Viertel nach Acht, Zehn vor halb Neun, Fünf vor Halb Neun, Halb Neun,  Fünf nach Halb Neun, Fünf nach Halb Neun, Fünf vor Dreiviertelneun, Dreiviertelneun/Viertel vor Neun, Zehn vor Neun, fünf vor Neun, Neun.

Interessant ist vielleicht, dass man zwar sagen kann: Fünf nach Viertel Neun, nicht aber Fünf nach Viertel nach Acht. Ebensowenig wird Halb nach Acht verwendet, oder?


----------



## berndf

Sprecher, die "Viertel nach acht" sagen, würden normalerweise selten "zehn vor Halb neun" sagen sondern eher "zwanzig nach acht". Hingegen wird "fünf vor Halb neun" auch von solchen Sprechern regelmäßig verwandt.

Ich kenne niemanden, der "Halb nach acht" sagt.


----------



## markusd

Ich persönlich verwende die Reihe:
viertel acht, halb acht, dreiviertel acht.
In 5-Minuten-Schritten nähere ich micht nur der Angabe "halb acht"; also 5 nach 7, 10 nach 7, viertel acht, 10 vor halb acht, 5 vor halb acht, halb acht, 5 nach halb acht, 10 nach halb acht, dreiviertel acht, 10 vor acht, 5 vor acht, acht!
Fünf Minuten vor oder nach einer Angabe mit "viertel" finde ich eigenartig. Aber man hört mittlerweile alles (un)mögliche, zB "5 Minuten nach Viertel vor Neun" im Radio - da muss man schon nachrechnen...

Für genauere Angaben verwende ich sowieso die Variante mit Stunde und Minuten. Da sind Missverständnisse ausgeschlossen.

Da in Österreich aber bei Verabredungen die genaueste Angabe sowieso die Viertelstunde ist, braucht man Minutenangaben aber eher selten... 
Markus


----------



## sokol

markusd said:


> Ich persönlich verwende die Reihe:
> viertel acht, halb acht, dreiviertel acht.
> In 5-Minuten-Schritten nähere ich micht nur der Angabe "halb acht"; also 5 nach 7, 10 nach 7, viertel acht, 10 vor halb acht, 5 vor halb acht, halb acht, 5 nach halb acht, 10 nach halb acht, dreiviertel acht, 10 vor acht, 5 vor acht, acht!


Obwohl ich diese Zählweise natürlich mitterlweile kenne und teils selbst verwende (unvermeidlich, da mich die Wiener sonst unter Umständen missverstehen würden ) - ich selbst stamme eigentlich aus einer Region, in der "viertel acht = 7:15" NICHT verwendet wird bzw. nicht heimisch ist, und soviel ich weiss zählt man dort (= im Mühviertel) heute immer noch: 5 nach 7, 10 nach 7, viertel *über* 7 (auch: 5 _vor_ viertel *über* 7, 5 _nach_ viertel *über* 7!), 10 vor halb 8, 5 vor halb 8, halb 8, 5 nach halb 8, 10 nach halb 8, dreiviertel 8 (auch: 5 _vor_ dreiviertel acht, 5 _nach_ dreiviertel 8!), 10 vor 8, 5 vor 8, 8.

Also im Prinzip gleich, nur dass auch 5 vor/nach der 1/4- bzw. 3/4-Stunde verwendet wird - und dass man "viertel über 7" statt "viertel 8" sagt.


----------



## Hutschi

Das Thema ist ca. 10 Jahre alt.
Mich würde interessieren, ob sich in der Zwischenzeit eine der Formen durchgesetzt hat, in denen vorher die andere verwendet wurde, und wenn ja, welche.

Unterschiedliche Beispiele:
dreiviertel acht oder viertel vor acht 7:45
viertel nach neun oder viertel zehn 9:15


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> dreiviertel acht  [..... ] 7:45
> [......]  *V*iertel zehn  9:15


In der Alltagssprache sagt man bei uns immer noch so.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Standard ist ja dieses "vietel vor und viertel  nach"

"Dreiviertel  acht und viertel acht" wird ja leider von etlichen als Dialekt ver-acht-et.
Was es aber NICHT ist!


----------



## Hutschi

Schmizzkazz said:


> Standard ist ja dieses "viertel vor und viertel  nach"
> ...


Ich würde es ebenfalls  als Umgangssprache bezeichnen. Es ist eine Art regional-umgangssprachlicher Standard. (Nicht im Sinne "standardisiert" - sondern "akzeptierten Regeln der Umgangssprache entsprechend".


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob sich in der Zwischenzeit eine der Formen durchgesetzt hat, in denen vorher die andere verwendet wurde, und wenn ja, welche.


Erwartest du echt Veränderungen? Also in Norddeutschland sagen wir alle "Viertel nach Acht" für 8:15 und Angaben wie "Viertel Neun" werden nicht einmal ansatzweise verstanden und als völlig verschroben-witzig wahrgenommen. Ich hatte das bisher auch immer Dialekt zugeordnet.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich kenne die "Viertel Neun" / "Dreiviertel Neun"-Form schon ewig und finde sie in Analogie zu "Halb Neun" auch irgendwie logisch.  Aber ich würde sie aktiv nie verwenden.  Genau wie ich nie sagen würde "Ich bin da gestanden". Das sind für mich fremde Regionalismen.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Erwartest du echt Veränderungen? Also in Norddeutschland sagen wir alle "Viertel nach Acht" für 8:15 und Angaben wie "Viertel Neun" werden nicht einmal ansatzweise verstanden und als völlig verschroben-witzig wahrgenommen. Ich hatte das bisher auch immer Dialekt zugeordnet.



Damit habe ich kein Problem. Dann ist "Viertel nach Acht" auch einem Dialekt zugeordnet, aus Symmetriegründen, oder es sind beides Regionalismen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> aus Symmetriegründen, oder es sind beides Regionalismen.


Hä? Die Logik verstehe ich nicht. Es gibt doch viele Fälle, in denen eine Form Standard und die andere Dialekt ist. Symmetrie darf man da nicht erwarten.

Was hier vorliegt, weiß ich nicht sicher, aber "Viertel Neun" habe ich bisher immer als Dialekt gesehen und es ist standardsprachlich unverständlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Wir befinden uns im Bereich der Umgangssprache. Hier gibt es Standard nicht als "standardisierte Form" im formalen Sinn. In der Umgangssprache gibt es Standards mit unscharfen Grenzen, die durch den Gebrauch bestimmt sind.

Wenn eine Form regional und die andere überregional ist, dann könnte man die überregionale als Standard und die andere als Dialekt (in Deinem Sinne) bezeichnen.
In unserem Fall sind die Regionen ziemlich abgegrenzt.

Die Frage wäre, ob eine der Formen überregional geworden ist.

"Viertel nach Acht" hatte ich eher als Anglizismus aufgefasst, es scheint aber älter zu sein. Die Formen scheinen seit langer Zeit nebeneinander bestanden haben, aber (fast) exklusiv in verschiedenen Gebieten.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Kajjo said:


> Erwartest du echt Veränderungen? Also in Norddeutschland sagen wir alle "Viertel nach Acht" für 8:15 und Angaben wie "Viertel Neun" werden nicht einmal ansatzweise verstanden und als völlig verschroben-witzig wahrgenommen. Ich hatte das bisher auch immer Dialekt zugeordnet.




Ich finde es falsch und schrecklich, wenn solche Formen als Dialekt gelten sollten.

Und diese Formen sind keineswegs "verschroben".

Das ist eine Belidigung von mindestens 40 Prozent der Deutschen - oder mehr.

Ist Nordeutschländisch wieder mal der Nabel der Welt - und alles andere ist falsch und Dialekt?


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist schade, dass wir uns nicht über die linguistischen Aspekte austauschen können, ohne auf die persönliche Ebene zu kommen.

Ich kann aber zusammenfassen:

1. Der Status hat sich praktisch nicht geändert.
2. Dialekt ist keine falsche Sprache.
3. Eigentlich sind die Wendungen kein Dialekt (sofern man nicht Hochdeutsch selbst als Dialekt bezeichnet, wie Adelung, der es als Mundart bezeichnete.) Die Wendungen werden verschieden verwendet.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Hutschi said:


> Es ist schade, dass wir uns nicht über die linguistischen Aspekte austauschen können, ohne auf die persönliche Ebene zu kommen.



Wirst du gerne "völlig verschroben-witzig" genannt?
Und muss man das lesen, ohne dem widersprechen zu dürfen?


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Hutschi said:


> Eigentlich sind die Wendungen kein Dialekt



Sie sind nicht nur "eigentlich" kein Dialekt.
Sie sind überhaupt NICHT Dialekt.


----------



## Hutschi

Schmizzkazz said:


> Wirst du gerne "völlig verschroben-witzig" genannt?
> Und muss man das lesen, ohne dem widersprechen zu dürfen?


Nein.

Es ist das, was ich aus verschiedenen Antworten herausgenommen habe, einschließlich eigener Erfahrungen.

Inhaltlich stimme ich Dir im Wesentlichen zu. Ich komme nur mit der Art der Polemik nicht klar.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Dort habe ich nun ein verwandtes Thema erstellt:

Sind Wörter wie Metzger und Samstag nun Dialekt?


----------



## Hutschi

Schmizzkazz said:


> Sind Wörter wie Metzger und Samstag nun Dialekt?



Von mir aus gesehen, nicht. Normales Hochdeutsch, wie viertel neun und viertel nach acht ...;
wie Berliner, Krapfen und Pfannkuchen


----------



## JClaudeK

_Edit_


Kajjo said:


> Hä? Die Logik verstehe ich nicht.


"Viertel 9, dreiviertel 9" ist genauso logisch (oder unlogisch ..... ?) wie "halb 9".

"halb 9" = die Hälfte  der Zeit zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr ist abgelaufen
_ergo_
"Viertel 9" = ein Viertel  der Zeit zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr ist abgelaufen
etc.


----------



## Frank78

Schmizzkazz said:


> Das ist eine Belidigung von mindestens 40 Prozent der Deutschen - oder mehr.
> 
> Ist Nordeutschländisch wieder mal der Nabel der Welt - und alles andere ist falsch und Dialekt?



Genau, das sagen viel zu viele aus komplett unterschiedlichen Gebieten, um es als Dialekt abzutun.

Eine völlig untypische Verteilung: Uhrzeit: 10.15 «  atlas-alltagssprache


----------



## Hutschi

Es sind zwei Verteilungen überlagert: Ost-West und Nord-Süd.

Eine Frage an Kajjo:
Gibt es "Halb nach Neun"? Oder sagt man bei Euch auch "halb Neun"?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Gibt es "Halb nach Neun"?


Nein. Auch im Nord-Westen sagt man "halb Neun". Das ist im ganzen deutschen Sprachraum uniform.


----------



## Kajjo

Schmizzkazz said:


> von mindestens 40 Prozent der Deutschen


Diese Schätzung halte ich für weit übertrieben. Die Karte zeigt das eher anders.


Hutschi said:


> Eine Frage an Kajjo:
> Gibt es "Halb nach Neun"? Oder sagt man bei Euch auch "halb Neun"?


Es gibt nur "halb Neun". Überall.


JClaudeK said:


> ist genauso logisch (oder unlogisch ..... ?) wie "halb 9".


Bitte verdrehe mir nicht schon wieder das Wort im Munde. Das Wort "logisch" habe ich nicht in Bezug auf "Viertel Neun" verwendet, sondern in Bezug auf Hutschis unlogische Argumentation der "Symmetriegründe". Bitte nachlesen!

Natürlich ist "Viertel Neun" auch eine logische Konstruktion, nur eben nicht überregional. Überregionale Nachrichten verwenden die standardsprachliche Fassung "Viertel nach Acht".


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Es gibt nur "halb Neun". Überall.


Danke


Die Standardform ist "Achtuhrfünfzehn" - die wird in Nachrichten und ähnlichem Kontext verwendet.

Die Symmetrie, die ich meinte, ist nicht absolut, aber der Begriff stellt es (auch nach der Karte) recht gut dar, was ich meine. Ich beharre aber nicht auf dem Begriff. Besser ist vielleicht "Gleichwertigkeit", aber das bringt den Begriff "Wert" in die Diskussion, also eine Art "persönlichen Standpunkt".
Ich versuche, solche Begriffe aus der Diskussion herauszuhalten,  wie "Wert" oder "Geringschätzung".


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Das Wort "logisch" habe ich nicht in Bezug auf "Viertel Neun" verwendet, sondern in Bezug auf Hutschis unlogische Argumentation der "Symmetriegründe".


Pardon, ich hatte aus Versehen Demiurgs Antwort (_"logisch"_) und Dein _"Hä? Die Logik verstehe ich nicht."_ zusammengewürfelt.


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> Diese Schätzung halte ich für weit übertrieben. Die Karte zeigt das eher anders.



40% scheint ziemlich genau auf den Punkt zu sein:

Baden-Württemberg; 11 Mio
Sachsen: 4 Mio
Thüringen: 2,1 Mio
Sachsen-Anhalt: 2,2 Mio
Brandenburg: 2,5 Mio
Berlin: 3,6 Mio
Meckenburg: 1,6 Mio
Franken: 5 Mio

macht um die 32 Millonen insgesamt (=38%)


----------

